# [V] Ebay Apple iPod Touch



## x3blackkillx3 (3. November 2010)

Verkaufe in Ebay meinen iPod Touch 

cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------



## mkay87 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Habe letztens für einen 8GB 2G 62€ inkl. im Gamestar Forum gezahlt, natürlich ist das nicht die Regel. Aber für einen 1G 137€ inkl.? Finde ich ein bisschen sehr teuer, zumal 8GB 2G/3G bei ebay inkl. Garantie usw. für etwa 90-110€ inkl. weggehen.

Hier beendete Angebote vom 1G:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPod-touch-1G-8GB-Zustand-Gut-OVP-v-Handler-/110603163012?pt=MP3_Player&hash=item19c0765584

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPod-touch-1G-8-GB-inkl-Zubehor-/140471074523?pt=MP3_Player&hash=item20b4ba7edb

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPod-touch-8GB-1G-/300478829057?pt=MP3_Player&hash=item45f5ef1201


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Bin ja noch Schüler, würde ihn gerne billiger verkaufen hab ihn halt nur teuer damals eingekauft und jetzt brauche ich geld deswegen


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Preis jetzt für den iPod : *125 Euro ink. Versand*


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Kann man normale MP3s von Platte direkt drauf kopieren, also ohne I-Tunes? Gibt es da Wege?


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

also ich habe nur iTunes verwendet, aber sonst müsstest du dich mal informieren [normale Mp3 Datein gehen natürlich]...also fürn ipod classic gab es mal ein programm aber für den touch weis ich es nicht.
wieso willst du den itunes nicht benutzen ?


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Ist doch meine Sache 

Ich will mir nicht Software installieren nur um vorhandene MP3s zu kopieren.  NAch Rücksprache mit meiner Kollegin hab ichs mir aber anders überlegt und will es nicht...


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

achso alles klar    
Dann ist der iPod noch für *125 Euro* verfügbar!


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Wer ihn kaufen will einfach eine PM an mich, will ihn wirklich loswerden brauche das geld


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

* Immer noch für 125 Euro da!*


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

*125 Euro Inklusive sicherer Versand.*


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

Preisupdate : *120 Euro*


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch*

noch 2 Tage also mitbieten


----------

